# Advice on Used Simplicity Prestige (2017/2018)



## jonathan_winters (May 9, 2021)

I found a used Simplicity Prestige with 120 hours on it (27hp B&S / 52" stamped deck) for about $5k - current owner said she inherited it from her father who passed away recently and it is way more mower than what she needs. Based on the invoice she thinks it is model year 2017, but it could be 2018 (I don't see any feature differences between those two years, so maybe this is moot). 

From the few photos I've seen so far, her mower looks clean (which it should with only 120 hours on it) and of course I always hear people rave about Simplicity, but now I see so many people crapping on Briggs and Stratton that it just makes me a little hesitant... 

I'll be able to see it in person and test drive it tomorrow afternoon, but my current mower is broken down (again) so I'd like to be prepared to move quickly on the deal if it looks as good in person as it does "on paper". 

I currently own a John Deere d170, which has been "ok" for me, but not great. For the break-downs I've had, there have been plenty repair videos on YouTube covering the same issue I've had, and parts (both from JD and 3rd party) are readily available. So that has been great (though I would prefer to just have it not break down). 

I ran a few searches for simplicity, and I haven't really been able to find any videos (or much of anything) on fixing the Prestige, or Simplicity garden tractors in general - I can't tell if that is because they just don't break down, or if the user base is so small that there just isn't much out there. 


For any Simplicity (and specifically Prestige) owners out there -- what has your experience been? Do you run into problems very often? If so, are they user-repairable? Do you have any concerns about this mower or the deal? 

After dealing with so many little issues with my d170 my wife and I were leaning toward purchasing a new garden tractor with a warranty and known history, but a new mower in this class is seriously outside my budget. So I'm thinking used is really the only way to go for my right now.

If you happen have any alternatives to recommend, the things I'm most interested are: the suspension (I have lots of rough mole-riddled yard), the k72 transaxle, locking rear differential (wet clay soil + a hill have been the weak point of my d170), travel speed, towing strength, and overall reliability. I was also looking at used JD's in the upper X500 series -- from what I see, with the JD I'm the Kawasaki, the general availability of parts, repair videos/instructions, and broad user/dealership/support base and in the Simplicity I get the suspension, faster travel speed, and more HP/displacement of the B&S.

I'd love to find something that can take a front end loader of some sort, but that is a stretch even farther beyond this class, so probably will need to be something I look for in my next garden tractor down the road.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Johnathan, welcome.

The D170 is a box store mower, designed to compete with lower priced mowers. No comparison with a Simplicity Prestige from a quality standpoint. 

Simplicity mowers have a reputation for durability and quality of cut. Interesting that it has a B&S engine. I would expect a Honda engine or maybe a Kawasaki.


----------



## jonathan_winters (May 9, 2021)

thanks for the response!

I got the d170 used back when we first moved in and needed on desperately... and I was clueless at that point. I’ve definitely learned my lesson and I’m super excited to finally upgrade now that I have abetter idea of my needs and what is currently available.

i had the same thought about the b&s in the simplicity so I did some research, and discovered that b&s is the parent company of simplicity! So that at least makes more sense.

still, I’ve read enough bad news about their support recently, and then b&s filed for bankruptcy this past spring... and then I looked for parts for this specific model and couldn’t find anything readily available — it all just made me pump the brakes a bit on simplicity and do some more research.

and so now I’m onto the jd x500 line - I found a used 2016 x584 with 240 hours and immaculate condition, and including chains and snow plow for $5k - lots of support and parts, a Kawasaki and the same k72 transaxle. I’m giving up the suspension, but it feels like the safer move.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Great response. I think you are on the right track.


----------

